# Photo's



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!!

Ok I have a problem and its with the digital pics, I see some guys taking awesome pics but when I try I get blurry blobs that obscure the details any tips or techniques you are using to do them? I was thinking of pulling out my 35 or 120 to take the pics I am getting so frusturated..7 pics of the Wolf I just completed and not one good pic in the bunch.. grrr.. think I will grab a slice of track go outside and use natural sunlight before I give up. But would like to hear what others have been doing. I only have a 3 mega Pixel Hp camera, if that helps 


Dave


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Digipics...*

Hi Dave,

taking good photos of tiny slotcars sometimes really isn´t easy.

Besides a real good light source (always much better than any flash lights) the right distance from your object is elemantary. My old Sony cam isn´t very good at taking macro shots (but it has a great optical zoom).

Blurry pix are mostly the result of a poor light situation - for taking photos on my little diorame I´m using 2 desktop lights with 60 W bulbs (making a flash light obsolete), 100 W would be even better. 

When taking pix on my track (as I don´t have such a strong light over there) I have to use a flash light (but I don´t like these photos).

To make it short: It´s another learning by doing thing...!  

BTW: It´s less a matter of megapixels - for website purposes you will have to shrink your photos anyway - but more a matter of a good lense/electronics combination of your camera. The real cheap no-name ones (even those with a big and colorful "4 megapixel" sticker on them) usually aren´t good for satisfying results. But a Hewlett Packard should be absolutely O.K. for our purposes!

Good luck with your next photo session!

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

If you're getting blurry pics try holding the camera against something for support. I usally hold my camera on the table while trying to get in focus. The slightest movement at all will result in blurry shots.

Your MP sounds fine, what is your zoom rating....optical is more important than digital for close-ups, do you have a macro setting?

Try this, Zoom out as much as possible, place camera as close as possible, now slowly zoom in as close as possible, you'll be able to see (somewhat) what your pic will look like.

Practice, practice, practice....it takes a little time, but you should be able to get what you're looking for.

Hope this helps you, if not lmk.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys, Ashamed to say I had to ask as I worked as a profesinol photographer for years lol.. But I have never gotten this HP to work worth a dang, may be I am spoiled withthe 35 and 120 formats and still have a snob factor. I got some great shots in the backyard though which shows how right the lighting comments where ( and I think the flash on this hp besides being junk is out of synch. lol)..Thanks for the help its good to see new techniques expecially when I was trying so hard to resist digital pics for so long...hmm gonna need a bigger Hard drive...DOH!

Dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Depends on how many settings your digital camera offers and it's capabilities. Does it have auto-focus? Can you turn off the flash?

Some suggestions:
*- 1st and most importantly:* If you can adjust the image quality/file size; stay away from LOW RES options. You're better off downsizing a digital picture in software then allowing the camera to compress the image. Usually gives a lot of artifacts. (blurry or pixelized images)
- Make sure auto focus is on.
- If the camera has "digital zoom", stay away from this. If the camera is somewhat sophisticated, the view window should show your zoom level as a scale bar that shows when you're getting into "digital zoom".
- Don't place the camera too close to your subject matter. Most cameras have a hard time setting auto-focus if you are closer than a foot away.
- Use @ 50% zoom (if offered) instead of placing the camera close to a subject. Just dont get into "digital zoom".
- If you choose to shut off the flash, you need to stabilize the camera somehow. Auto-focus has more difficulty without a flash.
- Keep your fellow BBS mates happy and keep your photo sizes under 800 wide and under 100k if you can. :wave:

-Scott


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

If your camera has a Macro Lens setting, use that.
hojoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

My pics really improved once I read the manual.  

Still have issues at close range at times and lighting is always the key. Also, go invest in a tripod. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Still have issues at close range at times and lighting is always the key. Also, go invest in a tripod. :thumbsup: rr


Same problem here, I think I am standing perfectly still... But the pics always tell the real story. :freak: 

Set the camera on something or go get a tripod, you will be surprised at the difference.

Jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I got a tripod.. ever use a 120 without one lol.. was just HP being crappy again.. thanks for al the help got it sorted now....


Dave


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

walmart has a nice small table top tripod. I generally set the camera on the table level with the car. If I want a different angle I use my tech block either flat on its side or on its end to set the camera on. My camera also has an exposure level that i can set up to +2 and down to -2. I sometimes add +.5 or +1 in low light situations.

Roger Corrie


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I bought the tabletop Walmart tripod and it didn't work. Remeber, these are little cars, so the camera needs to be tilted forward. the weight of any digital camera WILL pull the Wallyworld tripod over.I got a mother-in-law Christmas gift. 199.00 Fugifilm Finepix camera from Radioshack. now I get great shots all the time, no tripod needed.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I bought the tabletop Walmart tripod and it didn't work. Remeber, these are little cars, so the camera needs to be tilted forward. the weight of any digital camera WILL pull the Wallyworld tripod over.I got a mother-in-law Christmas gift. 199.00 Fugifilm Finepix camera from Radioshack. now I get great shots all the time, no tripod needed.


If you want a good Tripod buy a Manfroto, I was fortunate enough to buy mine about 15 years ago on sale with the head for around 125.00 I was thinking of replacing it last summer but at 300 bucks now for a new one I balked lol..Thanks for the tip on the Fuji digital though, I was thinking of spending huge bucks some day and getting a Nikon so I could use my lens collection off my 35 but again Holy smackers ya see the price for a body from Nikon? lol.. thats a lot of slot cars.....


:wave: Dave


----------

